# What is the "boink" sound coming from the forum ??



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2019)

Can I turn it off ??  Why is it there ??
I need my computer volume set, as I use the internal alarms to remind me of stuff I need to check...   CRS disease U-Know...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

Chat room posts I think.

Chris


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 6, 2019)

GMC is right. It became irritating to me too. If you look to the bottom right of your screen you should see the little chat box. You should be able to hover your pointer over the word chat to bring up the option to "toggle chat". Click that at it will expand. Then you can go to settings and unclick all of the boxes for sound and it will be muted.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing.Chris is probably right as I don't recall it before the chat room was opened.
Though word on the street is it's every time a brisket reaches probe tender.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> Then you can go to settings and unclick all of the boxes for sound and it will be muted.


Thanks DMF!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2019)

I had not noticed the "sounds" thingy....  _*Thanks much*_....  I turned off all the sounds...  When I nap, I will have one less interruption....   HOORAY !!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2019)

Well krap, now I'm twitching waiting for the next "BOINK"....  guess I was conditioned by that obnoxious sound....


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 6, 2019)

lol


----------

